# Brand New Theatre!! What would you put in it??



## kristennagel1 (May 2, 2013)

Hello All! I am lucky enough to be facility director of a brand new high school theatre! I have to make a list of everything - EVERYTHING that should go into a theatre! I'm talking all the tools, safety equipment, and all the fun things that make a techie drool. SO play a game with me? A list of EVERYTHING you would LOVE to have in a theatre!! It'll have 780 seats, a full pit, full 30 rail fly loft with grid, proscenium, shop, black box, 2 cats, LED lighting. What are the small items you HAVE to have in your theatre?


----------



## josh88 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: HELP ME FILL MY NEW THEATRE!!!!*

You can start by looking through these threads for some ideas as far as shop equipment and fixtures/accessories. The gear (lighting,sound,etc) should probably involve a consultant because somebody who knows the details of your space and what they are doing will be better than our general answers which will also depend on what type of budget you have. 

We can provide you with some answers but it can't beat having somebody who is physically there to suggest what you want for equipment in those regards. Also, don't focus on the stuff that will make people drool, focus on the stuff you need that nobody notices. Tape, safety goggles, ear protection, there will be a lot of mundane stuff on your list probably.

Scene Shop, Tools and Equipment - ControlBooth
Gafftaper Method - ControlBooth


----------



## chausman (May 2, 2013)

A local theater consultant. Someone who can know everything about the project, and steer you straight.


----------



## StNic54 (May 2, 2013)

Some of the smaller items off the top include gaffe tape, electrical tape, glow tape, spike tape, tape measures, scotch tape, and painter's tape.


----------



## deck (May 2, 2013)

Firstly, Hello!
Secondly, Hire an accoustician.
Thirdly, Get Sennheiser G3 e500 Wireless mics, With MKE2's for the elements. 
A great high school sound board would be the M7CL-48.
Get mics for an orchestra. Message me with questions.
Get 4 Channel Clear-Com with a wire less headset channle, with 4 wireless head sets, and 8 wired.
Get 8 2 way radios with face mics


----------



## Les (May 2, 2013)

deck said:


> Thirdly, Get Sennheiser G3 e500 Wireless mics, With MKE2's for the elements.
> A great high school sound board would be the M7CL-48.
> Get mics for an orchestra. Message me with questions.
> Get 4 Channel Clear-Com with a wire less headset channle, with 4 wireless head sets, and 8 wired.
> Get 8 2 way radios with face mics



Good recommendations, but I would personally shy away from recommending specific models and quantities of anything. I know the OP asked for it, but I feel that things like this are better handled in-person, in the actual space, and considering all possible usage scenarios since there is no "one-size-fits-all" sound/lighting/intercom/rigging system.


----------



## RickR (May 2, 2013)

Since I'm mostly a lighting guy I'd recommend a gel & gobo selection, wrenches with lanyards, gloves and a storage box. 

For a teacher some instructional tools would be nice! Perhaps a dollhouse size model of the building. As I recall Apollo and Rosco both make beginners kits. You don't necessarily need to buy them, just check out their parts list. At the very least get their brochures that list the most popular items.

Tell us more: Have you been teaching long? Are you technically inclined? What are your strong areas? Will you be doing the big musicals, dance or ??

One last thing. Get clean and usable drawings of the building (in CAD if you know how,) to be the background for all future lighting and scenery work. Floorplans, electrical, sections, etc. The Architects may even have a 3D model! Perhaps a teacher from the tech/shop department can help.


----------



## Brandofhawk (May 3, 2013)

Like others have said... for actual specific equipment hire a consultant. 

Here are some things that I have found "missing" from new theaters I've worked at. (and some older theaters that just don't know quite what they are doing). 

Plenty of:
Black Gaff (5-10 rolls)
White Gaff (2-3 rolls)
Spike Tape of multiple colors both subtle and vibrant (at least 4 different colors)
Glow tape (2 rolls)

Sand Bags (well you will have extra pig weights...) 
Line Locks (2+ always by the rail)
(plus proper training on Counterweight rigging systems as they are quite dangerous, even if you already have been trained you might consider getting refreshed). 
Some clips for holding up the spreader plates while you are working on loading weights.
Good quality rope at good lengths for other hauling and or rope needs. 
A good way to organize gel + gobos. I recently saw a rolling lighting expendables cabinet that I really liked.It had 7 or 8 drawers for cyc sized cuts and for full sheets large enough for any company's size and about 2" high per drawer. An flat area on top that was at a good working height. A small side drawer for pencils / clips / other marking devices / scissors / etc. 3 file boxes which fit on top for cut pieces in hanging file folders, and 3 or 4 drawers were down the side that fit gobo's in small envelopes. 

Depending if you are getting all new gear or all old gear, purchase a repair kit (if old gear definitely, if new gear you can hold off on this until later). 
That would include extra plugs for your system (stagepin, edison, or twistlock depending). 
Crimps
Crimper tool / Wire Stripper
Multi-meter
E-tape 

Search up on this website some good books for reading and reference. 

A good set of rules.
My favorites from past theaters are: 
No Eating in the theater / on stage / dressing rooms. 
No Gum. Anywhere. At any time. 
No Popcorn.
No Duct tape (Gaff Only). 
Only have drama on stage
5 minutes early is on time, on time is late (okay so if you have a class period on time is on time...)


It would help to know what kind of stuff you are doing and if you plan on teaching.
if you are teaching technical theater, you'll probably want to get enough c-wrenchs for what you are teaching in regards to lighting. 
As well as a pretty outfitted scene shop with all the various saws, drills, clamps, and other carpenter-ie things. (note: i'm a lighting guy, not exactly sure what you will need there). 
Probably some gloves and flash lights for student crews to use.


----------



## chausman (May 3, 2013)

Brandofhawk said:


> Only have drama on stage
> .



What kind of a rule is that? What is that supposed to protect? If this is a high school theater then Drama is probably going to be in the minority of things happening on that stage.


----------



## Brandofhawk (May 3, 2013)

chausman said:


> What kind of a rule is that? What is that supposed to protect? If this is a high school theater then Drama is probably going to be in the minority of things happening on that stage.




Well like no outside drama... like the two leads used to date but half way through rehearsals they split up. And then they refuse to kiss in Romeo and Juliet. It's more about keeping people focused on why they are in the theater as opposed to what is going on elsewhere.


Edit: it was always more of a joke rule... but still reminds people to leave their problems at the door and to use theater as a way to escape from them.


----------



## museav (May 3, 2013)

kristennagel1 said:


> Hello All! I am lucky enough to be facility director of a brand new high school theatre! I have to make a list of everything - EVERYTHING that should go into a theatre!


Patrons, lots of them and preferably paying ones. Once you have that the rest is easy.


kristennagel1 said:


> I'm talking all the tools, safety equipment, and all the fun things that make a techie drool. SO play a game with me? A list of EVERYTHING you would LOVE to have in a theatre!! It'll have 780 seats, a full pit, full 30 rail fly loft with grid, proscenium, shop, black box, 2 cats, LED lighting. What are the small items you HAVE to have in your theatre?


Is this a recently completed facility, one being built or one just being designed? Is there someone already handling the design and provision of all the tech systems and have you coordinated with them?


Based on past experiences, I am going to guess that they may already be designing or building the venue and that along the way it was decided that all the installed equipment would be addressed as part of that effort, however much or all of the 'loose' equipment will be 'Owner Furnished" and not part of that work. That is a pretty common approach and if that is the case then a logical first step might be to assess what is being provided and what related assumptions may have been made. Once you know what is or is not being provided and any related assumptions or 'basis of design' factors then you may have a more defined basis for starting your effort.


----------



## TheaterEd (May 3, 2013)

I just opened my second HS theater this year after opening my first 2.5 years ago. I have a lot to say on the topic! However, I want to wait your answers to some of the other folks questions about your specific situation. How far along are you in the process? Do you also have an orchestra pit (This will be an issue )? Also, how does the district plan to use the space? Will you be a road house set up or focus more on school district events? Will you be teaching any classes or assembling a tech crew after school (assuming your school will allow a tech crew)? I can tell you that right now the number one thing I want is rehearsal space! But a full set of the upcoming s4 led cyc lights would be nice as well  

I look forward to hearing more about your situation, and feel free to stop by the new member area and introduce yourself!


----------



## TheaterEd (May 3, 2013)

chausman said:


> What kind of a rule is that? What is that supposed to protect? If this is a high school theater then Drama is probably going to be in the minority of things happening on that stage.



The way I word it is 'Keep the drama on the stage' . My techies sure do love gossiping


----------



## Les (May 3, 2013)

Brandofhawk said:


> Well like no outside drama... like the two leads used to date but half way through rehearsals they split up. And then they refuse to kiss in Romeo and Juliet. It's more about keeping people focused on why they are in the theater as opposed to what is going on elsewhere.



That's actually a good lead-in to a policy that could be useful: No interdepartmental dating, especially during production week (or however far you want to take it). It's not an easy rule to enforce unless you are serious about following through with it, but it's a good way to help keep that teen drama at bay.


----------



## kristennagel1 (May 3, 2013)

RickR said:


> Since I'm mostly a lighting guy I'd recommend a gel & gobo selection, wrenches with lanyards, gloves and a storage box.
> 
> For a teacher some instructional tools would be nice! Perhaps a dollhouse size model of the building. As I recall Apollo and Rosco both make beginners kits. You don't necessarily need to buy them, just check out their parts list. At the very least get their brochures that list the most popular items.
> 
> ...



WOW! Thanks for all the replies! This will be my first year teaching, I have a BFA in Technical Theatre, but definitely am stronger in stage management, lighting design, set design and construction. We will be doing 1 big musical, and 2 smaller shows, +band/choir concerts and then whatever else the theatre is rented out for. As far as lighting goes, it will be all LED lighting.


----------



## kristennagel1 (May 3, 2013)

museav said:


> Patrons, lots of them and preferably paying ones. Once you have that the rest is easy.
> 
> 
> Is this a recently completed facility, one being built or one just being designed? Is there someone already handling the design and provision of all the tech systems and have you coordinated with them?
> ...



It is supposed to be completed in August. The design and tech systems have already been selected, such as the lighting instruments, sound equipment, headsets and that sort. I am in the process of making a list of everything else that I want in it, here's what I've got so far, like I said it's a working list:
SAWS:

Panel Saw
Table Saw
Compound Miter Saw
Band Saw 
Cordless Circular Saw
Cordless Jigsaw 

SHOP TOOLS:
Genie Lift
Drill Press 
(Drill bits)
Belt Sander
4 - Cordless Drills
(Drill bits)
Router
Electric Stapler
2 - 16oz Claw Hammer
2 – Table Mounted Vise
4 – Phillips Screw Drivers
4 – Flathead Screw Drivers
2 – Chalk Lines
4 – 25ft Tape measures
1 – 165 ft Tape measure
2 – Framing Square
2 – Combo Square
1 – Rafter Square
2 – Bevel Gauges
1 – 2’ Level
1 – 4’ Level
1 – Set of Tremmel Points
2 – Plier sets
1 – Sex of hex keys
2 – Rubbe Mallets
2 – 4” C-Clamps
2 – 6” C-Clamps
2 – 8” C-Clamps
4 – Steel Spring Clamps
2 – Ratcheting screwdriving sets
4 – Sawhorses
2 – Large Shop-Vacs
1 – Magnetic Sweeper
2 – Wide Brooms





SAFTEY:
Safety Glasses
Ear Protection
-plugs 
-earmuffs
Dust masks

RIGGING:
Fall protection kits (Harnesses and ropes)
Hardhat w/chin strap
Knee Pads
Laser Distance Meter
Tie Line
Rope

LIGHTING:
Gloves
6” adjustable c-wrenches

TAPE:
Gaff Tape
Glow Tape
Spike Tape
Electrical Tape


Please let me know if you have anything you think I should add!!!! THANKS!!


----------



## kristennagel1 (May 3, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> I just opened my second HS theater this year after opening my first 2.5 years ago. I have a lot to say on the topic! However, I want to wait your answers to some of the other folks questions about your specific situation. How far along are you in the process? Do you also have an orchestra pit (This will be an issue )? Also, how does the district plan to use the space? Will you be a road house set up or focus more on school district events? Will you be teaching any classes or assembling a tech crew after school (assuming your school will allow a tech crew)? I can tell you that right now the number one thing I want is rehearsal space! But a full set of the upcoming s4 led cyc lights would be nice as well
> 
> I look forward to hearing more about your situation, and feel free to stop by the new member area and introduce yourself!



-There will be an orchestra pit, complete with the "Pit Net"
-I think to begin we will be more district focused, but will soon become a road house set up
-I will be teaching 2 courses of stage craft and will have 8 hours of "crew" required for the class in addition to the tech crew that assembles after school
-As far as rehearsal space, we also will have a black box theater which will be nice, and house the improv team that I will be starting!


----------



## BobHealey (May 3, 2013)

Few things off the top of my head:
-Corded circ saw, jigsaw, reciprocating saw for when the piece isn't appropriate for a fixed saw, and the battery ones don't have enough oomph to do the job
-Orbital sander
-Two spare batteries per tool + a good charging solution if you're married to cordless tools
-If you're getting a compressor, might want to think about an air ratchet, and/or replacing some of the cordless tools with pneumatic versions.
-Dedicated tool kits for lights/sound with items such as jewelers screwdrivers, assorted straight and phillips screwdrivers (both bit size and handle length), appropriate wrenches, hex and torx key sets, and other dept specific tools.
-1-2 Altman wrenchs are useful to have, especially with older lights, but not essential
-Something to store, organize, cut, and transport gel


----------



## Les (May 3, 2013)

kristennagel1 said:


> it will be all LED lighting.



_*All*_ LED? That's actually kind of scary. Don't get me wrong, it's pretty cool if that's the case, but I don't know how I'd feel about designing in an all-LED space yet.


----------



## jayvee (May 3, 2013)

kristennagel1 said:


> It is supposed to be completed in August. The design and tech systems have already been selected, such as the lighting instruments, sound equipment, headsets and that sort. I am in the process of making a list of everything else that I want in it, here's what I've got so far, like I said it's a working list:
> SAWS:
> 
> Panel Saw
> ...



Congrats on your new space.

Off the top of my head, I'd add a drywall square, some speed squares, vise grips, some foxtail/bench brushes, and big dustpans. And where can I get some of those sex of hex keys??


----------



## NickVon (May 3, 2013)

jayvee said:


> Congrats on your new space.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'd add a drywall square, some speed squares, vise grips, some foxtail/bench brushes, and big dustpans. And where can I get some of those sex of hex keys??



Bevel Set

a number of small hand saws for when you can't get teh battery powered ones in a tight space. (also they never run out of batteries)

Locking TOOL LOCKER
METAL locking cabinet
These should be labeled with ever tool having a shelf a drawer/slot/hook to keep things easily organized for you and kids. the ability to lock and secure is important.

Smaller personal lockers for students belongings (maybe in dressing rooms or hallways) a place for actors and crew to keep and store their valuables (computers, jewelry phones) during shows. (my high school/college everything went into packing envelopes and got locked in the TD's office.

5 gal HOME depot buckets for small trash, misc storage or temp cleanup of space usage.


----------



## MarshallPope (May 3, 2013)

Ditto on adding corded saws (Or even doing away with the cordless. They really aren't worth the trouble.) Also, you'll want a couple of corded drills as well. Batteries will go QUICKLY on some jobs.


----------



## ebull (May 3, 2013)

I'd suggest a dust collection system for the shop.


----------



## JLNorthGA (May 3, 2013)

ebull said:


> I'd suggest a dust collection system for the shop.



In addition to the dust collection system (I have a 3 hp cyclone in my home shop) - I would suggest some air filtration units! Something like the JDS Air-Tech (a couple of them) - or something from Jet. 

A nice storage cabinet for gels, gel frames and the like. A work bench or work unit just for lights would be nice.
Something that has a switched outlet for bench testing lights and maybe a small lamp for checking gel colors.

A good supply of foxtail brushes and dust pans.

A couple of good shop vacuums with all sorts of accessories.

A backpack vacuum for vacuuming the curtains and drops.

A steamer for clothes, curtains, scenery, etc.


----------



## Tex (May 4, 2013)

Dollies: a hand truck with a large bottom plate, a big flatbed, and some furniture dollies would be a good start. Step ladders at 6', 8' and 10'. I opened a new school this year. I'm happy to answer any questions.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheaterEd (May 6, 2013)

kristennagel1 said:


> -There will be an orchestra pit, complete with the "Pit Net"
> -I think to begin we will be more district focused, but will soon become a road house set up
> -I will be teaching 2 courses of stage craft and will have 8 hours of "crew" required for the class in addition to the tech crew that assembles after school
> -As far as rehearsal space, we also will have a black box theater which will be nice, and house the improv team that I will be starting!



For the Pit, make sure you have clearly defined consequences for jumping into the net. I never thought it would be a problem, but we had to remove our stage manager from the production because she couldn't resist the urge  

I think that the bases have been covered pretty well here, however I didn't see extension cords on the list. I would get at least four 50' cords, black if you can find them. Everyone needs them, and no one remembers to bring their own.


----------



## hsaunier (May 6, 2013)

Sounds like a nice space, congrats.

If you are going to be a road house:

- you may want to consider getting some hampers to store your soft goods. We get several 4 truck shows a year and have to do a complete strip and getting our softs on wheels would be a blessing. Also a means to get your lights on wheels. Most shows that travel with lights will say in the rider "We WILL NOT use your on stage lights under any cricumstance" They will likely use your front of house, if they meet their needs. Not sure LED will cut it for them.

-Also a large capital outlay would be investing in a Marley dance floor. We use ours about 5 times a year.


----------



## Theresa (May 6, 2013)

Storage racks for bins
storage rack for flats, lumber, sheet goods
brushes
rollers/handles
roller cleaner
rags/towels
push brooms, 
magnetic sweeper,
cabinet for storing flammable materials
weather alert radio
flashlights
first aid kits
rope/tie line
hard hats
safety goggles
paint shirts
aprons
extra sawblades/bits/drivers
spade bits
hole cutter bits
rubber mallet
paint stirrers and paint can openers
compass
large t square
set square
fabric softener (makes it easier to clean acrylic/latex out of brushes)
foam cutters
hot wire cutter
pens/pencils/sharpies
pencil sharpeners for both regular and carpenters pencils
lots of scissors
box cutters and blades
exacto knifes
wire
zip ties
organizers for screws/nails/fasteners
Kee klamp pipe fittings
pipe, pipe cutter, pipe clamp, cutting oil
metal files
wood files/shaves/rasps


----------



## JohnD (May 7, 2013)

Here is a link to the new theatre that TEX is involved in:http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/stage-management-facility-operations/28428-new-school.html
Keep us posted and how about some pictures please, I know many of us here would like to see inventory lists of the sound and lighting equipment.


----------



## museav (May 7, 2013)

JohnD said:


> Here is a link to the new theatre that TEX is involved in:http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/stage-management-facility-operations/28428-new-school.html
> Keep us posted and how about some pictures please, I know many of us here would like to see inventory lists of the sound and lighting equipment.


It sounds as though most of the sound and lighting gear was part of the building construction and that what is being addressed here is the Owner Furnished equipment that was not part of that work.

There are going to be some factors such as paint booths and the dust collection system mentioned that may be related to what was included in the building construction. It is not unusual to have a conceptual shop plan that is used as the basis for all the related 'base building' architectural, mechanical, plumbing and electrical design work and if that was done then getting that information might really help in providing a starting point for any related equipment.

Another possible factor, is this a 'one time budget that has to be spent now' situation or is it feasible to limit yourself to initially purchasing some of the basics and then having some budget to purchase items as you find their being justified?


----------



## techie7 (May 13, 2013)

I don't know your budget but is a panel saw worth it? when you have large sheet goods you can just use a circular saw or table saw. If I were you and had a full crew as it sounds like you do, i would spend the money on more of the smaller things, like drills and impact drivers (a modified drill that works GREAT for driving screws). You will also want some bar clamps.

Here is a list of things i haven't seen so far on this thread:
-more drills
-more hammers
-painting equipment
---brushes
---rollers
---pans
---sprayers
---5in1 painters tool (most helpful tool EVER)
-Instead of adjustable wrenches for lighting try this awesome light speed wrench (Lightspeed Wrench with Safety Ring) it is a ratcheting wrench with 3 sizes for the 3 sizes of nuts found on C-clamps
-bar clamps


----------



## techieman33 (May 14, 2013)

techie7 said:


> I don't know your budget but is a panel saw worth it? when you have large sheet goods you can just use a circular saw or table saw. If I were you and had a full crew as it sounds like you do, i would spend the money on more of the smaller things, like drills and impact drivers (a modified drill that works GREAT for driving screws). You will also want some bar clamps.
> 
> Here is a list of things i haven't seen so far on this thread:
> -more drills
> ...



I would stick with c-wrenches, they're a lot more versatile. If someone wants a fancier wrench they can buy their own. And lots of people that do like a "fancier" wrench have different tastes in what they like.


----------



## josh88 (May 14, 2013)

techie7 said:


> I don't know your budget but is a panel saw worth it?



In my opinion, if you have space a panel saw is always worth it. Having one in my college shop and having worked for home depot. And being in a shop where I only have a circ saw I wish I had one. It makes cutting sheet good so much easier because unless you have a large table saw that can handle a full sheet a panel saw is safer, easier to handle the sheet, and quicker. I'd trade 3 of my students for one in a heartbeat.


----------



## len (May 14, 2013)

The Who with all the originals, with Nirvana opening. And Art Pepper playing the after party.


----------



## StewTech (May 15, 2013)

I think the key here is to start at the top and break it down.

Scenic Shop

Proscenium Stage

House

Offices and Meeting Rooms

Design Studio

Then, break it down more.

*Scene Shop*-Equipment
Saws, Pneumatic Tools, Automation Gear, Welding and Metal Working Gear, Loading Doors

*Proscenium Stage*-Basics
Flyrail, Deck, Orchestra Pit, Lighting Gear, Sound Gear, Loading Doors, Dressing Rooms

*House*-Basics
Seats, Plaster Decor, Carpet

*Office and Meeting Rooms*-Basics
Computers, Furniture, Printers, Copiers, Whiteboards, Projectors

*Design Studio*-Basics
Plotters, Whiteboards, Art Supplies, High End Computers

*Costume Shop*-Basics
Sewing gear, worktables, large storage areas

*Lighting Studio*-Basics
A light lab would be great in the educational setting, as well as workbenches to repair movers and tools.

Then, break it down into actual tangible objects. I'll use the Proscenium Stage, for example.

* Proscenium Stage*
_Flyrail_
-Single Purchase, Synthetic Ropes
-38 Arbors
-Several thousand pounds of pig iron
-Locking Rail [Preferably a Midrail]
-Loading Gallery
-Grid
-Loft Blocks
-Upright blocks
-Other gear for shivs
-34 Schedule C 1.5 inch battens
-4 Square Truss, Runways, Or Battens with multi-cable for electrics

_Deck_
-Sprung Floor [if needed]
-Trap Door System [no one seems to install these, but yet everyone wants to be able to use one at some point]
-Trap Room
-Automation Tracks [if a HS, a few pre-intalled tracks is more practical then building a show deck each time]
-Shivs for Automation Tracks
-Winches for Automation tracks
-Loading Doors
-Easy access to dressing rooms and offices

_ Orchestra Pit_
-Acoustics
-Easy access to green room [please don't make the orchestra walk through the house!]

If you're doing lots of tours, load ins, or events, it may be worth investigating having the pit on a elevator that can come to stage level, pit level, or basement level

_Lighting Gear_
Don't go all LED! No designers are comfortable enough to walk into an all LED space. Having nice fixtures is great, but save the LEDS for the house lights.

-Source 4 of various degrees
-Intelligent Lights [several Martin fixtures, perhaps, a few MAC Auroras]
-LED Par Cans [very functional for washes]
-Cyc Lights
-Fresnels of various sizes
-Source 4 Pars
-Strip lights [the kind that can be hung or used as footlights]
-Control Console
-Dimmer Rack [Probably located in once of the offices]
-DMX Gear
-All sorts of cable, adapters, twofers, multi-cable, breakouts, etc

_Sound_
I don't really know much about sound. Monitors, speakers, a board and mics?

_Dressing Rooms_
-Mirrors
-Sinks
-Bathrooms
-Couch, chairs, other furniture 

If you keep breaking it down, you'll eventually be able to get some specifics pounded out.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 15, 2013)

Big difference in knowing what to have and getting it done correctly and economically - especially if overseen by government and to be competitively bid through contractors and such.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2013)

The best thing you can do is hire someone who knows their stuff to come help you out. I'm not sure where you are at in Washington, but I'm in Seattle and would be happy to be that someone. I've done this a few times and I assure you that it's going to be tough without some experience pointing you around the pitfalls. Best of all I'm a teacher so I can be had cheap compared to a consultant ... Well cheap if you aren't off in a far corner of the Okanogan somewhere.

Send me a private message and we can chat.


----------



## DanAyers (May 15, 2013)

Ok I don't say this to sound harsh but how did you get to become the facility director? I get the feeling you're a new hire. That's ok but I want to see you succeed and if you even need to ask this, you're not off to a good start and you're probably a bit green for the position. If you aren't a new hire then I'm guessing that you inherited the theatre because someone else chose to build it. That's better, but the person you should be asking now becomes the theatre teacher because that's the person who is going to be using the space. Ask the teacher what she needs.
Whatever she asks for, double it.


Start with your shop. Think about the projects, you're going to be building scenery. You'll need tools for building. Go through the hand tools section of your local Lowe's and grab 8-15 of every tool your 7 year old can name (Assuming there's 5 classes of 30 students in the theatre program; in round numbers). Grab more if it's small and likely to walk away (Screwdrivers), Grab less if it's heavy less likely to walk away (hammers).

Now is a good time for a good "Saw stop" table saw. I like them because they are safer. A drill press, 14v drills, sanders, and other large tools is probably a good thing to get at this time as well. Don't forget a tool box and plastic bins for sorting. Set a good organized standard now and your life will be easier later. 

Next pick your favorite theatre catalog (BMI Supply and Norcostco have nice ones), it's ok if it's a few years old prices don't matter while you're picking out stuff, you can shop prices later, Start loading up on essentials (Gaff tape anyone?)

Skip the gel, but save money to order gel and gobos based on the needs of your theatre. If you want to play it safe buy 50 sheets of Bastard Amber and No Color Blue, Rosco 02 and 60 respectively. You'll use it eventually.

Get good microphones, I highly recommend Sennheiser due to their metal construction and 10 year no-fault warranty. Perfect for when it rolls off the scene shop table into that 5 gallon bucket of paint. I'm also a fan of the Ew 300's for high schools but you probably have those included with the construction.

Order several Ben Nye or Mehron makeup kits. this will supply you with all the basics.

Get a good selection of costuming parts and supplies. Needles and thread can go along way, a sewing maching is probably helpful even if you normally dont build your own costumes.

Ultimately though, stock your tool room well. Don't buy the cheapest tools, buy the safest. And talk to the drama teacher.

So these are just some ideas, I really haven't even scratched the surface. I'd visit some summer theatres work with the drama teacher. Whatever the Drama teacher asks for, give it serious consideration.


Good luck


----------



## zmb (May 16, 2013)

For construction, just don't bother with a regular drill for screws, go out and get some cordless impact drivers, preferable from Makita. Just be careful, they will get a screw into and out of anything.


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2013)

zmb said:


> For construction, just don't bother with a regular drill for screws, go out and get some cordless impact drivers, preferable from Makita. Just be careful, they will get a screw into and out of anything.



That's fine for screwing a couple 2x4's together, but any sort of fine woodworking that's a really bad idea. Impact drivers to bolt larger things together and screw guns for screws. Impact drivers will rip a screw apart if you aren't careful. The right tool for the right job.


----------



## bens (May 16, 2013)

Lighting wise you should go for loads of multi parameter fixtures and an ETC Ion. Great, easy to use board and brilliant for students to use. 
Also go for Canford Can System, I cannot recommend it enough.
If you are very daring and have an unlimited budget, get a drum revolve! LOL


----------



## museav (May 16, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Big difference in knowing what to have and getting it done correctly and economically - especially if overseen by government and to be competitively bid through contractors and such.


Definitely. Another thing I've seen happen is to see someone put a comprehensive list together and then when that turns out to be over budget have someone who may not understand the implications start editing the list to fit the budget, leaving you with many less important items while missing some critical ones. Unless you have unlimited budget or know for sure that you can procure everything within the budget available then it may be important to identify not just the line items but also their priority.


----------



## llburg (May 16, 2013)

I can attest to the effectiveness of impact drivers. Much more efficient for driving screws.


----------



## danTt (May 16, 2013)

llburg said:


> I can attest to the effectiveness of impact drivers. Much more efficient for driving screws.




... Much less pleasant to share a space with. Trying to call focus while carpenters are using a screw gun? Managable. Trying to call focus while carpenters are using an impact driver? Infuriating.


----------



## josh88 (May 16, 2013)

Not to derail this but I see the Makita impact drivers all over, and I haven't used one. I've got a dewalt, why is it that people seem to prefer the makita? I've never heard a specific reason. Just curious.


Via tapatalk


----------



## Footer (May 17, 2013)

josh88 said:


> Not to derail this but I see the Makita impact drivers all over, and I haven't used one. I've got a dewalt, why is it that people seem to prefer the makita? I've never heard a specific reason. Just curious.
> 
> 
> Via tapatalk



Makita's tend to be a bit lighter in my experience.

And on impact drivers, that is the only way I will drive a screw. MUCH faster... much more efficient. I won't be caught dead in a shop without one.


----------



## josh88 (May 17, 2013)

Footer said:


> Makita's tend to be a bit lighter in my experience.
> 
> And on impact drivers, that is the only way I will drive a screw. MUCH faster... much more efficient. I won't be caught dead in a shop without one.



Ah that makes sense then, I had 18v dewalts and those things were cinder blocks in your hand. The 20v lithium impact I have now makes a huge difference in weight.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 17, 2013)

Since this thread has formed a tangent about impact drivers, I propose we move that discussion over to this thread, and get this thread back to advice on outfitting a new venue.


----------

